# Sassy- the Yorkie Poodle mix



## MooMoosMommy (May 23, 2010)

This little girl is my trouble maker and the love of my life! She is a 1 1/2 year old Yorkie/Poodle cross. Her parents were a Yorkie and a Yorkie Poodle mix so she is definetly more Yorkie. She has alot of terrier personality and is not afraid of anything it seems. Big dog in a little dogs body. No frou frou dog here. She even has her own backpack. She's a trooper. We adore her! Without further adieu Miss Sassafras.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I love her wavy hair.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Adorable! She is precious.


----------

